# Free: Corkscrew Vals and a couple Crypts.



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have 4-5 nice sized Corkscrew Vals and a couple Crpyts (Retrospiralis I believe) for free.










The vals are about 18" tall.

Will be available for pick up tomorrow at lunch time somewhere near Irving (635 and Freeport)


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

These are already spoken for for.


----------

